# Programming synths



## KAiZA (May 11, 2010)

Does anyone know of some really good tutorials for programming synths using FL Studio? (like Sytrus, etc.) 
Not just for melodies, but I also want to learn to make my own kick drums too, etc. 
Thanks!


----------



## Luchs (May 12, 2010)

Did you have a look at FLs wonderful user manual yet? If not, I'd recommend it! It's really well written and has a lot of information to get you started with any plugin rather quickly.


----------



## KAiZA (May 12, 2010)

herp derp, I didn't even see that x.x but the Sytrus tutorials are really the kind of stuff I need, thanks a lot :3


Luchs said:


> Did you have a look at FLs wonderful user manual yet? If not, I'd recommend it! It's really well written and has a lot of information to get you started with any plugin rather quickly.


----------



## GatodeCafe (May 12, 2010)

Warbeats has LOADS of flstudio shit. For example: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSKlZ2QBmpA


----------



## KAiZA (May 12, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Warbeats has LOADS of flstudio shit. For example:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSKlZ2QBmpA


Ahhh, this way I can actually understand everything :> Videos really seem like the way to go since it shows you what you're messing with is actually going to sound like. I wish the developers had thought to make a set of these :B


----------



## GatodeCafe (May 12, 2010)

KAiZA said:


> Ahhh, this way I can actually understand everything :> Videos really seem like the way to go since it shows you what you're messing with is actually going to sound like. I wish the developers had thought to make a set of these :B



You can also check out Tranceaddict and Dogs on acid. Those guys are sort of on the edge of dance music, and they'd be more than happy to help you out. So what sound are you going for?


----------



## Tigon (May 16, 2010)

you dont need to learn it specific to fruity loops.

Learn the theory of sine waves and oscillators.

When you do, you'll then understand ALL synths in ALL programs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk2o2tqb8qg


----------



## Bittertooth (May 16, 2010)

The most helpful thing for me is getting familiar with the kinds of sounds that can be made with synths.  At first i just tweak knobs and stuff and over time i get a feel for what all the knobs do.  then I can imagine what kind of sound I want to make and be able to set the right knobs to create it.


----------



## Tigon (May 16, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> The most helpful thing for me is getting familiar with the kinds of sounds that can be made with synths.  At first i just tweak knobs and stuff and over time i get a feel for what all the knobs do.  then I can imagine what kind of sound I want to make and be able to set the right knobs to create it.



That's what i'm talking about in my previous post, but understanding no that they are just 'knobs' but rather oscilators etc, will give you a greater understanding of them. 

Serious. Peep that youtube vid


----------



## BlackGnosis (May 18, 2010)

*muzzlepaws

while many youtube vids did a great job explaining this, there is really no fast answer to this, its something you need to fire up a synthesizer and play around with for HOURS and learn its ups and downs...

Regarding sytrus, honestly why sytrus? I mean if you REALLY like it I can kinda see why some one would want ot use it but it always came off as impractical to me, why not use a handful of 3x osc synths and layer them or try some freebie additives or subtractives? eats less CPU [unless you load them each down with effects] It does have some nice patches, but to me the sytrus VST always seemed like something intended for just dropping in patches with... a great synth to goof off with for learning synthesis on thats a bit complex but once you master it you'll be able to tackle most hardware and software synths with ease are 
http://www.kvraudio.com/get/214.html laid out so easy my access virus and Nord lead would be jalous of! 
http://www.kvraudio.com/get/708.html Because you got to get your super saw hype out somehow.....
and finally my personal favorites I use in almost every song now
http://www.kvraudio.com/get/3119.html I reccomend this cause the SH-101 was a GREAT way to learn a subtractive synths common workflow with sound, plus its made for x64 bit WITHOUT the need of a fancy overpriced crappy DSP card.
http://www.kvraudio.com/get/1471.html cause its a nice moogish sounding mono thingy

Have fun and enjoy mak=ing noises


----------

